
Show HN: How to Use GitHub Gists as a Free Headless CMS - seisvelas
https://epiphany.pub/@seisvelas/Github-Gists-as-a-(free)-Headless-CMS
======
gitgud
Woah this is pretty powerful. It also appears the [1] github repositories api
supports this too.

So you could have a structured repo containing all your posts instead of
gists... Not quite relational, but better!

[1]
[https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/contents/](https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/contents/)

~~~
fiatjaf
See also [https://coisas.alhur.es/](https://coisas.alhur.es/) for an app that
turns your GitHub repo into a real CMS.

------
me_bx
bl.ocks.org has been functioning this way for years, allowing to show-case
code.

For example,
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/7881887](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/7881887)
is rendered from the content found in
[https://gist.github.com/mbostock/7881887](https://gist.github.com/mbostock/7881887).

------
ghego1
Awesome idea! It made me realize that GitHub Gists could be used as a free non
relational DB, with the proper setup perhaps even private. I'm working on a
FOSS project manager (release date TBD), I'll look into this for sure!

------
billconan
this is super cool!

